# Anting-Anting and Orasyon (prayers) in the FMA(s)



## Makalakumu

I've attended seminars with Bill McGrath who was a student of Leo Gaje.  So my experience with this art is limited to that.  I saw some similarities with what I learned.  I wonder if the invokation of supernatural powers is something they get into at more advanced levels?


----------



## lhommedieu

The use of anting-anting and orasyon (prayers) is common among older Filipino martial artists, and is, I would say, more prevalent among those who fought frequently in challenge matches or lived in dangerous circumstances.  It should be noted that although orasyons are strongly rooted in the Roman Catholic faith, the use of anting-anting includes some cross-over into native, animist religion.

Another point to consider is that anting-anting have no powers in and of themselves but acquire psychological and spiritual significance through practitioner's participation in the rites and rituals of his or her religious faith, wherein the amulet is infused with a personal, spiritual significance.  In a similar fashion, the mere words of a prayer do not have any eficacy - it is the intention behind the recitation of the prayer that gives the individual words their significance.

Also consider that orasyon often have specific purposes and that they are frequently used by eskrimadors that are involved in the healing arts.  For example, Momoy Canete became well known in the San Nicolas barrio of Cebu City as a healer. Often during Eskrima practice he would pause to treat patients from the neighborhood with spiritual healing and hilot in his courtyard. As he massaged an injury, aligned bones, or healed illness, he recited spiritual words and prayers.  Momoy attributed his skill to God and claimed that concentrated prayer developed his ability to heal. 

Ultimately the use of anting anting and orayson is not much different than, for example, touching a picture of Jesus attached to the sun visor of your car as you start on a long distance drive - or placing your hand over a St. Christopher medal and saying a prayer as your plane starts to lift off, etc.

Rey Galang has written an article on anting anting that is available through the Bakbakan site:  http://www.bakbakan.com/, and I think there is also information available through a couple of Mark Wiley's books.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Makalakumu

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> The use of anting-anting and orasyon (prayers) is common among older Filipino martial artists, and is, I would say, more prevalent among those who fought frequently in challenge matches or lived in dangerous circumstances. It should be noted that although orasyons are strongly rooted in the Roman Catholic faith, the use of anting-anting includes some cross-over into native, animist religion.
> 
> Another point to consider is that anting-anting have no powers in and of themselves but acquire psychological and spiritual significance through practitioner's participation in the rites and rituals of his or her religious faith, wherein the amulet is infused with a personal, spiritual significance. In a similar fashion, the mere words of a prayer do not have any eficacy - it is the intention behind the recitation of the prayer that gives the individual words their significance.
> 
> Also consider that orasyon often have specific purposes and that they are frequently used by eskrimadors that are involved in the healing arts. For example, Momoy Canete became well known in the San Nicolas barrio of Cebu City as a healer. Often during Eskrima practice he would pause to treat patients from the neighborhood with spiritual healing and hilot in his courtyard. As he massaged an injury, aligned bones, or healed illness, he recited spiritual words and prayers. Momoy attributed his skill to God and claimed that concentrated prayer developed his ability to heal.
> 
> Ultimately the use of anting anting and orayson is not much different than, for example, touching a picture of Jesus attached to the sun visor of your car as you start on a long distance drive - or placing your hand over a St. Christopher medal and saying a prayer as your plane starts to lift off, etc.
> 
> Rey Galang has written an article on anting anting that is available through the Bakbakan site: http://www.bakbakan.com/, and I think there is also information available through a couple of Mark Wiley's books.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve Lamade


 
This is a very informative post.  I've been wanting to know about this for a long time.  I always knew that FMAs were rooted somewhat in Christian philosophies, but I had been unable to find more info about it.  One of my forms that I practice is a FMA stick form.  It opens with a prayer to the Christian God.

I bet this is an Orasyon.  

Another interesting thing I saw was how Tuhon Gaje downed voodoo, which is a combination of animist and Christian traditions on one side of the globe and then presented his own beliefs (which are very similar to voodoo) and are a combination of animist and Christian traditions.  

I guess the use of amulets and evil wards is very ubiquitous.  

One thing that I am wondering is if this philosophy directly translates into FMA curriculum?  Are students taught how to pray and ward off evil?  Do you get into the construction of amulets and other artifacts?  Is possession by spirits, by intentionally calling them for aid, or warding them off discussed?  

I know alot of people don't care about this stuff or don't believe in it, but I find this part of MA really fascinating.


----------



## Makalakumu

For reference purposes, this video clip is what sparked this thread.  Pay particular attention to the parts where Grand Tuhan Gaje explains about some of the more esoteric parts of his art.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34680

*Mod Note:

Thread Edited to reference MT discussion thread which references the video link.

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator*


----------



## lhommedieu

Thought you might find this video, posted in another thread on MT, interesting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5r8_ZsLzs8

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Cruentus

Mr. Lamada has posted some really informative info already. It is very interesting stuff.

I would like to add that the use of Anting-Anting or Oracion has largely to due with the teachers personal beliefs rather then the art. The Filipino arts tend to be more inclusive (which seems to be a wonderful part of the culture rather then the "arts" per say) so teachers usually don't have spiritual practices built into their system, as it might exclude people with different beliefs. But, they may have personal things that they do, which can be interesting if you can get them to tell you about that.

Most FMA I find isn't like some Indonesian Silat circles where Muslim or Animist beliefs are built into the system. Although, you may find certain ideas referenced (The name "San Miguel" Eskrima, or what we call a "genuflect" in Balintawak for example). But referenced doesn't necessarily mean that religious ideas are built into the curriculum.

Paul


----------



## Makalakumu

Whoa!  Internal amulets!

I love the part about the shop being operated right next to an open sewer...

Anyway, as I asked before, is this stuff typical high level FMA training?  Is there a large esoteric side with FMA?


----------



## Cruentus

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Anyway, as I asked before, is this stuff typical high level FMA training? Is there a large esoteric side with FMA?


 
Apologies; I thought I kind of answered that in my last post.

Esoteric side within the arts themselves? I would have to say "no," given my explaination above. However, different instructors will exhibit different personal beliefs. Some will be Christian only, and won't do any of the Animism. Some from the South might be Muslim only. Some will do a mix. Some will SAY they are Christian or Muslim, but will have hidden animistic beliefs. Some will be really into more indigionous beliefs. It all depends on the individual. The art itself will usually remain the same regardless of the personal beliefs of the instructor or founder, however. There is no "When you get in the black sash circle, you are taught the oracion" or any such thing (thank goodness  )

Hopefully that helps...

Paul


----------



## lhommedieu

Tulisan said:
			
		

> There is no "When you get in the black sash circle, you are taught the oracion" or any such thing...


 
You do, however, get the secret decoder ring and learn the secret handshake...

Best,

Steve


----------



## Makalakumu

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Apologies; I thought I kind of answered that in my last post.


 
We posted at almost the same time, so I missed your first post.  Thanks for the information guys.  I've always wondered if there was some sort of formal esoteric training since it seemed as if belief in the supernatural seemed somewhat pervasive and because FMA have so many similarities with various CMAs.  Many CMAs have formal esoteric training incorporated as part of their arts, including the calling of various spirits to give aid.


----------



## Cruentus

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> You do, however, get the secret decoder ring and learn the secret handshake...
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve


 
Yes.... our oracion is, "Don't forget to drink your ovaltine..."

A little Christmans story refrence for all you fans out there.


----------



## Guro Harold

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Yes.... our oracion is, "Don't forget to drink your ovaltine..."
> 
> A little Christmans story refrence for all you fans out there.


Ha! Sorry Paul, already in use!


----------



## Cruentus

Palusut said:
			
		

> Ha! Sorry Paul, already in use!


 
Damn...you have the anting-anting avatar...my oracion is now rendered helpless!


----------



## poetics5

we have one that we have to learn. i chant it, or rather what i remember of it , when i fight, during serious sparring, and in times of fear (bungee jumping:wah for strength. we have to learn it just as we have to learn the history of our styles, orgins of everything down the names of weapons, strikes and angles.


----------



## lhommedieu

Found a great site, courtesy of the FMA Forum that details specific Filipino religous and spirtual beliefs.

Click on this link for information about anting-anting and oracyon - but there is also a lot on the site about different types of hilot, Filipino herbs, etc.  Definitely worth a look at.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

